# The Ultimate Toilet Paper Thread



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

So, how do you hang your TP?


----------



## Coopers Daddy (Sep 29, 2009)

This has to be the most strange poll ever.. but whatever ill vote lol:wavey:


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Hey come one this is what really dividies us- forget politics


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

I dislike any kind of TP hanger. TP needs to be free and unencumbered, and you need to be able to take the roll in your hand and roll it off. That's the only right way in the universe. TP dispensers always jam, never work, and are usually mounted to far back by some guy who stood there _facing_ the toilet, so that when you sit there you have to do some strange yoga contortions to reach the TP that's somewhere waaay behind your left hip.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I prefer over the front but won't change it in someone elses house. :


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Pudden said:


> I dislike any kind of TP hanger. TP needs to be free and unencumbered, and you need to be able to take the roll in your hand and roll it off. That's the only right way in the universe. TP dispensers always jam, never work, and are usually mounted to far back by some guy who stood there _facing_ the toilet, so that when you sit there you have to do some strange yoga contortions to reach the TP that's somewhere waaay behind your left hip.


You know that's so true!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I like going to hotels that fold the end of my toilet paper into a little triangle.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

kdmarsh said:


> I like going to hotels that fold the end of my toilet paper into a little triangle.


LOL, I do too!

I voted the right way. Although I'm the only one around the house who does it like that. Usually I go to pee and the roll is empty and it was never refilled! Men...


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

LOL...I don't hang my TP...Chloe has a thing about TP, she will string it though out the hole house so it's on the back of the tank.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I already answered this in the Confessions thread but I'll answer in the "official" thread too lol

I'm totally in the minority!! LOL I like it hanging down the back of the roll against the wall... I dunno why!!


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Pudden said:


> I dislike any kind of TP hanger. TP needs to be free and unencumbered, and you need to be able to take the roll in your hand and roll it off. That's the only right way in the universe. TP dispensers always jam, never work, and are usually mounted to far back by some guy who stood there _facing_ the toilet, so that when you sit there you have to do some strange yoga contortions to reach the TP that's somewhere waaay behind your left hip.


Come to Taiwan! TP comes in small packages that dont hang. Just pull them out like tishoo...oops, I mean tishue...ummm...tish..I used to be able to spell that word


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

missmarstar said:


> I already answered this in the Confessions thread but I'll answer in the "official" thread too lol
> 
> I'm totally in the minority!! LOL I like it hanging down the back of the roll against the wall... I dunno why!!


LMAO, OMG... I DO TOO!

I think it unrolls easier when it's to the back! And then when I go to rip it, the whole thing won't friggen unroll. I HATE that. "I DON'T NEED THIS MUCH TOILET PAPER!!!"

I thought this was going to be a poll on how we "adjust" it before wiping. Personally I'm a roller-around-my-hand-and-then-slide-it-off kind of gal... but Gary's a folder.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Mssjnnfer said:


> I thought this was going to be a poll on how we "adjust" it before wiping. Personally I'm a roller-around-my-hand-and-then-slide-it-off kind of gal... but Gary's a folder.



LMAO uhhh I think I just bunch it in a ball and wipe... but honestly I have no idea!! It's kinda just automatic!! lol


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> LMAO uhhh I think I just bunch it in a ball and wipe... but honestly I have no idea!! It's kinda just automatic!! lol


but I bet you are going to think about it next time and report back to this thread right?!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm a buncher.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

It HAS to be hung towards the back. If I go to your house and use the restroom, I will switch it on you! I hate it haning in the front, drives me absolutley CRAZY!!!

I bunch it up too.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Haha! I think this is funny because it's one of those "Bathroom Battles" like the guys leaving the seat up. If my son replaces it, he puts it the other way and I always have to take it off and turn it around. (But I do appreciate the fact that he actually replaces it - unlike my husband. :uhoh: )

The paper towels in the kitchen are hung the same way.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

one more off us with "normal" way.LOL


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Had to vote on this one... another for the " right " way, coming off the front. This is one thing I am a bit OCD with.. I have even had the nerve to change it in another's home, lol. :curtain: Maybe because I am short and have back problems.. hate to have to reachhhhhh and twist.. so much easier to just take it from the front..
I also will fold, not bunch.. bunching is too risky especially using the cheap stringy junk they put in a public restroom...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I hang from the back - it seems a bit more secure from dogs and cats redecorating my bathroom that way LOL


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

I like it hanging in the front, but I won't change it if it's not.


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

If I have people coming round and i am cleaning up it gets put on the right way, but usually I have it on the top of the cistern (sp) so I can just pull as much as I need.

Here's a pic of my favourite toilet roll holder!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am glad there are some other people who like it coming from the back. (I just realized that sounds WAY bad!!!! or good. whatever) : )


Jenna: I love your polls!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Hahaha I just love hearing about peoples' quirks!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Also living in Nebraska, I am just grateful we HAVE toilet paper and don't have to use a corncob. LOL.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Those in the winning vote obviously don't have cats


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I like the "cubby" TP thing. Where it's set into the side of something to you can't see it. And over the top...under leaves it hanging.


----------



## ggd (Apr 8, 2009)

Being a man that does replace the roll when required I just put it on however it happens to be in my hand, but the wife is happy because I do replace the roll.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

kdmarsh said:


> I like going to hotels that fold the end of my toilet paper into a little triangle.


Me too, it's such a nice touch. 

I voted for hanging over the front - the way it SHOULD be


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I prefer to have the toilet paper hang down the back but right now, the rolls are sitting on the shelf behind the toilet.
When I put the roll on the holder, Timber takes it and runs!!!
We've gone through alot of TP since he came into our lives!!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

These polls are cracking me up...

It HAS to roll over the front. Mom will put the roll on there whichever way it happens to be facing when she puts it on and it drives me nuts. I've tried to let it go, but I can't -- I have to change it.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

*but...*

*straight from my anatomy & physiology text book:*

did ya know that wiping from front-to-back instead of back-to-front reduces the chance of contracting a UTI?

things you can learn at university.....

maybe that should be your next poll, Jena: "How do you wipe?"


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Pudden said:


> *but...*
> 
> *straight from my anatomy & physiology text book:*
> 
> ...


lol I did know that. It's one of my earliest childhood memories, actually! 

You know Jenna _will_ start that poll! ... tee hee


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I thought EVERYONE wiped front to back! EWW!


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

Ok I am OCD!!!! It has to come off the front..."THE RIGHT WAY"!!!!!! And yes I change it at other peoples homes. Sorry I am bad!! but they must not know the RIGHT WAY!!!! I am just trying to help them!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Okay, first I have to clarify...I voted that it sits on the back of the toilet, which is NOT by choice. Our bathroom has a very small recess with the toilet in it, barely enough room for the toity. I had a hanging TP holder but I kept knocking my elbow, OUCH! I got a free standing holder but it would have to sit in front of the "stall" and in the way of the sink/shower. If I had a choice, I would be an "over the topper" the correct way, as pictuted below!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

LOL Great smiley


----------



## Coopers Daddy (Sep 29, 2009)

This is still going? lol wow. Good times I needed a laugh


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

You guys are funny, hey Cooper's Daddy you need to go to the confessions thread.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

It M.U.S.T. hang from the front... the correct way...
And Yes, I correct it anywhere I go.....


----------



## John_NY (Nov 19, 2008)

Today's _Pearls Before Swine_.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

LOL I can't believe all of you who change it at other people's houses!! I would be annoyed if someone kept changing my TP roll to the WRONG WAY :


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

missmarstar said:


> LOL I can't believe all of you who change it at other people's houses!! I would be annoyed if someone kept changing my TP roll to the WRONG WAY :


Be glad they use TP. When BIL and his fiance and demon child visited I had poo smeared on the side of my sink.

Sorry for the TMI. LOL.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Mssjnnfer said:


> Be glad they use TP. When BIL and his fiance and demon child visited I had poo smeared on the side of my sink.
> 
> Sorry for the TMI. LOL.



LMAO omg!! Just when you think they can't get any worse.....!!!


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

Mssjnnfer said:


> Be glad they use TP. When BIL and his fiance and demon child visited I had poo smeared on the side of my sink.
> 
> Sorry for the TMI. LOL.


eww! eww! EWW! That is so wrong!

I hang the tp the RIGHT way. Hanging down the back is only okay if you have babies or kitties.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I also hang it from the back. However, I think I need to place in on the back of the toilet instead. This is what my cat likes to do to it...:doh:


----------

